# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  September Contest Signups

## KarlaB18

State the following things:
- Your preferred league (Beginner, Intermediate or Advanced)
- Your availability, 1 being not very much and 5 being fully available
- Your average rate of lucidity.

*Beginner:*
- KarlaB18
- glen
- Bridger
- ZAD

*Intermediate:*
- misotanni
- Letaali

*Advanced:*


Happy dreaming!

Karla <3

----------


## glen

I'd like to sign up for my first one of these contests  ::D: 

League: *Beginner* 
Availability: *3-ish*. Depends on how much I check the site. Though available, I am normally elsewhere on the internet.
Average lucidity rate: Uh, heh, maybe *1%* of the time. I think I am about to get lucid though due to my more normalized sleep schedule and routine with MILD and dream journaling.

Thanks to whoever is organizing this contest!

Happy dreaming, 
glen

----------


## misotanni

Signing up!

League: Intermediate. I don't really know what the level of skill refers to, but it's certainly Intermediate if you mean dream control, but probably Beginner for attaining lucidity  :tongue2: 

Availability: 2-3

Lucidity rate: I'm back from a huge hiatus, so it's hard to tell. I've started a permanent technique that might eventually give me really high lucidity rates, but for now, I can maybe guarantee 1-2 per month.

Happy dreaming!
misotanni

----------


## KarlaB18

I've gotta sign myself up too! A horrible dry spell in August means I will be staying in the Beginners league. Availability = 4. My last lucid was a couple of weeks ago; about time I try for another one.

----------


## Letaali

I would like to sign up, even though my availability next month is a big question mark due to a lot of things.

- My preferred league: Intermediate, I guess. Would help to know some guidelines for that.
- My availability: Let's say 2. It will vary.
- My average rate of lucidity: One or two lucids per month if there is no pressure. I'm putting more effort in, so I'm expecting that to go up.

----------


## KarlaB18

Letaali: Intermediate league is for if you're on a good streak of non-lucids, regular recall at least one dream a day. And your lucids should be around twice a week. What other leagues have you been in for past DV competitions? I won't place you on a league yet until you confirm your decision.

----------


## Letaali

I was in beginner or intermediate in one competition before, not sure. On the non-lucid front I'm good. I recalled 5 last night. It's 2-5 dreams each night, if I can sleep normally. But I probably won't have lucids twice a week. If you think intermediate is ok based on this info, I'm up for that. Otherwise I'm fine with beginner.

----------


## KarlaB18

Letaali: Your dream recall sounds really good. So I'll put you in intermediate.

----------


## misotanni

Might be a little late for this, but let me give some more info:

So I had a lucid dream on August 28, giving me two DILDs for this month and one (or two???) DEILDs as well. I don't really know how dream chaining works over here but I've heard that dream chains count as a single lucid dream. Since my new self-awareness ADA (which has been going on for about 10 days now) I've had one proper lucid dream, but I have no idea how this will go on. I can pretty much guarantee 2 per month, maybe more.

When it comes to dream recall, I had a very weird dryspell recently that lasted 2 days and completely deprived me of dream recall. Now I'm back out of it, everything's back to normal. My baseline is at least 2 dreams per night, but for me it really varies; most of the time I have 3-4 dreams, and sometimes I have spikes that go up to 8. So judging by everything I've seen in this thread so far, I'll stay in Intermediate.

----------


## Bridger

I would like to join for this month!

League: *Beginner*
Availability: *4*  - I'm guessing this is to know if I will post frequently? If that's the case then yes.
Lucidity Rate: *1 per week*  - I have begun implementing lucidity practices into my daily life only recently (After stopping for an extended period) , so this number is potentially unreliable but is my current goal at the moment. 

Thank you again for setting this up!

----------


## ZAD

This sounds like fun! Also it might help get LDing on my mind more throughout the day.

League: *Beginner*
Availability: *3* (I try to post my DJ every day or every other day, so I'll count up scores on that basis as well)
Lucidity Rate: *Varies Widely* (for instance, I just had 7 in the second half of this month doing a more intensive routine, but usually I average around 1 a week or when I'm not practicing at all, maybe 1-5 a month)

Good luck to everyone!

----------

